# General > Motoring >  Engine malfuntion warning on Ford Focus

## dl757

I have a 2008 TDCi Ford Focus and I have just had a red warning light saying ENGINE MALFUNCTION. This just came on after I filled it with diesel. Still running OK. Only 64000 miles,full service history,last service Oct 2014. Any suggestions!.

----------


## XR2

Assuming the light is on steady and not flashing then it is safe to drive it but recommended you get it looked at soon. 

You will need a fault code reader plugged in to read the code and that will/may give an indication of what is wrong, I am sure most garages can do this for you, though you can buy a small reader fairly cheaply nowadays.  I am afraid I am not overly familiar with the TDCi engine, does seem odd it happened just after filling it.  Might be worth goggling to see if there are any common faults that can throw up the engine warning light in these circumstances.

----------


## XR2

Just did a quick google and it came up with a few hits about the Diesel Particulate Filter causing issues especially if the car is doing a lot of short runs?  

Still important to get the fault looked at properly to confirm if this is the cause or not.

----------


## judelock

if your in the thurso area give me a shout and will let you know the problem 07771882087

----------


## gaza

> I have a 2008 TDCi Ford Focus and I have just had a red warning light saying ENGINE MALFUNCTION. This just came on after I filled it with diesel. Still running OK. Only 64000 miles,full service history,last service Oct 2014. Any suggestions!.


EGR valve, take it of and clean it.

----------

